# Mosaic APA



## MCHammo (11/11/13)

I've got some of Yob's finest mosaic hops en route at the moment, and I don't want to waste too much time before trying them out. I think I'll need a bit of a helping hand getting a basic hopping regime sorted out. I'm looking at making a nice hoppy APA with a fair bit of mosaic in it (up to 100%). I've also got Cascade, Nelson Sauvin and Perle in the freezer to play with. I could be convinced to pick up something else at the LHBS if I really have to, but I'm looking at keeping variables to a minimum at the moment.

Grist something like:
4.5kg JW Trad Ale
0.75kg JW Light Munich 
0.25kg JW Crystal

OG 1050 odd, No chilled, WLP001. 23L batch.

Any suggestions? Any other changes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byran (11/11/13)

Use the base recipe for Dr Smurtos Golden ale in the recipe database but sub the Amarillo for your Mosaic. It will work. It will be delicious!


----------



## MCHammo (11/11/13)

I'm sure that would be delicious! I was just wondering if (based on others experience with mosaic) it would benefit from a bit of dry hopping (which I have seen a lot of with mosaic) or in combination with something else (reportedly good with cascade, and others). Definitely a good starting point, though. Thanks.


----------



## bum (11/11/13)

Nah, you'll wanna go harder than that. The original DSGA recipe is pretty piddly for someone "looking at a nice, hoppy APA".

I made a 50/50 Mosaic/Moteuka APA a few batches ago. All bittering from late additions, big dry hop and it came through quite subtly (for the amount of hops, that is - a full pack of each all told). I find that weight-for-weight these NZ hops don't deliver the same bang-for buck as the popular US varieties but they are still pretty yummo. For my money, the Cascade will be your best bet if you're not interested in a single-hop deal (and who could blame you? Borrrrring).

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## Yob (12/11/13)

I've been pretty happy with a 40 min bittering, in your case go with Cascade, to 1/3 of your target IBU calculate the remainder based on 20mins and add at flame out or even whirlpool. Add a decent dry hop charge or 2 And you're cooking. (1/2g per l of each late ferment or even as you cold condition)

Hoppy daze

*ed: I've taken to just a single kettle addition @ 40 and cube hopped the rest but can't comment on the results as I've not fermented them yet... Smell from the cube was divine though.


----------



## MCHammo (12/11/13)

So you think something like:

30g cascade @ 40 mins 15 IBU
40g mosaic @ 20 mins 27.6 IBU
30g mosaic @ 0 mins

10g cascade @ 3 days
10g mosaic @ 3 days

This will be no chilled, so I expect a bit more bitterness. Too much perhaps?

Ed: I wish beersmith had a no chill adjustment. Brewmate reckons about 70 IBU? Backed off mosaic additions to [email protected] and [email protected] for total 60 IBU.

30g cascade @ 40 mins 20 IBU NC Adj
30g mosaic @ 20 mins 30 IBU NC Adj
20g mosaic @ 0 mins 10 IBU NC Adj

10g cascade @ 3 days
10g mosaic @ 3 days

Sound better? Still too much? This is almost AIPA territory, right? Would just need a bit more dry hop and late additions?


----------



## Yob (12/11/13)

Just off the top of my head without software Id go something like this for a 1050 wort.

Cascade @ 40min to 15 IBU
Mosaic calculated @ 10min to 20 IBU (actual flame out addition)
Mosaic / Cascade calculated @ 0 to 15 IBU (actual WP addition)

I tend to (when doing kettle additions) move all my additions a step later than Ive calculated it (Brewmate with NC ticked)

I'm not sure if Brewmate allows for rests at flame out and rests at whirlpool, this is just what works for me 

Dry hop later in the ferment, with perhaps 4-5 points to go before FG

:icon_drool2:


----------



## MCHammo (12/11/13)

so that leaves me with roughly 

22 cascade @ 40 15 IBU
27 mosaic @ flameout 20 IBU (10 min calc)
30 mosaic @ whirlpool 15 IBU

I'm getting a little confused pulling things from different sources, calculating different time additions, etc... but this sounds like good numbers.

And when I said 3 day dry hop, I meant 3 days from the end, so more or less when I reach terminal gravity.


----------



## punkin (13/11/13)

Yob said:


> Just off the top of my head without software Id go something like this for a 1050 wort.
> 
> Cascade @ 40min to 15 IBU
> Mosaic calculated @ 10min to 20 IBU (actual flame out addition)
> ...



Sorry for the offtopic, but i wanted to ask Jessie about the cube ho addition and how he calculates.

I do the same as you Yob with the ho additions-brewmate often, i wondered how you enter the cube additions as there must be some IBU's added while they are coming down, specially in summer in a hot shed.

Can you tell me how you figure it (even if it's in your head)?


----------



## MCHammo (17/11/13)

So this has been fermenting for a few days now. Smelling incredible. I decided to sneak a taste tonight... bloody hell that's a tasty hop! Really looking forward to this one. Still due a bit of dry hopping later on, too. Tasting like a solid foundation for a house beer.

Edit: Sleppting


----------



## Yob (17/11/13)

punkin said:


> Sorry for the offtopic, but i wanted to ask Jessie about the cube ho addition and how he calculates.
> 
> I do the same as you Yob with the ho additions-brewmate often, i wondered how you enter the cube additions as there must be some IBU's added while they are coming down, specially in summer in a hot shed.
> 
> Can you tell me how you figure it (even if it's in your head)?


Often these days it's lick thumb and hold to prevailing winds.. Or as a 20 min addition if I've run it through brewmate. Kinda just get a feel for it after a bit..

Sorry, missed this.


----------



## punkin (17/11/13)

20 minute, is that with nochill clicked?


----------



## Yob (17/11/13)

Yep


----------



## Danwood (17/11/13)

Yob said:


> Often these days it's lick thumb and hold to prevailing winds.. Or as a 20 min addition if I've run it through brewmate. Kinda just get a feel for it after a bit..
> Sorry, missed this.


Advice at 4.03am ?? 

Was it a nappy change or a feed ?


----------



## Yob (17/11/13)

Danwood said:


> Advice at 4.03am ??
> 
> Was it a nappy change or a feed ?


A man with experience here you see the signs :lol:

I kegged 2 yesterday and one was a Mosaic / Centennial.. I swear I could have started drinking it from the FV.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## punkin (17/11/13)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (24/9/14)

Never used Mosaic or brewed a red IPA. How do you guys think this would go?
Og 1.065
Fg 1.012
IBU 80 to 90
95% bb pale
5% caraaroma

90 min columbus

5 min Mosaic 
0 min centennial, citra, columbus, Mosaic steep for 45 minutes

Dry hop- Centennial, citra, columbus, mosaic. 50g each for 7 days
Wy 1056

Dont have my brew program so cant do ibu calcs etc but something roughly around the above.
Will that much caraaroma get it red and will that combo work? 

Cheers

Gav


----------

